# New Burmese Bible needed to replace Judson' translation



## yeutter (Oct 17, 2021)

I have printed a few copies of the New Testament of a New Burmese Bible. 
The _*New Burmese Bible*_ was translated by Rev. Titus San Ceu Luai
New Burmese Bible (NBB) – Burmese KJV Translation
Early History & Purpose
Rev. Titus began the work of translating the Bible into Burmese a little over 10 years ago. Before this, the commonly used Bible in the hands of the laity was the somewhat Arminian slanted Judson Bible translated by Adoniram Judson completed around 1835. This translation was in many ways a good beginning but lack precision. Many passages are misleading regarding the work of God in the salvation of His people in the gospels.
It is remarkable that a solid new translation was not completed earlier. I have often heard Burmese pastors say "a better translation of this passage would be...." I have frequently heard Anglican clerics in Myanmar say, "Our English language Authorized Version correctly translates the text.... In Burmese I would translate that as saying...." 
There are other translations floating around in Myanmar but they are not literal word for word translations, and many are done from a critical text. Most Christians in Myanmar are not Burmese, but are Karen, Chin, Kachin, or some other ethnic group. They have a better translation than Judson's in their own ethnic language.
Rev. Titus [Rev. Titus San Ceu Luai] waited many years for a larger Christian denomination to take up the work of producing a faithful literal translation from the received text. Rev. Titus has always felt extremely incapable for the work. As time moved on, it became clear that no one was taking up this work. Rev. Titus began to translate the KJV gospels for the sake of his small congregation. As Rev. Titus did this, the congregation was blessed with spiritual growth in the understanding of the Reformed faith as accurately portrayed in our KJV. This served as encouragement for Rev. Titus to continue on to the next section and then to the next. In time, the entire New Testament was complete.
In God's providence, Rev. Titus used the SARS CoV-2 lockdown time in Burma to come close to finishing his translation of the Old Testament.
The Mission Committee of Hope Protestant Reformed Church, the congregation in Michigan that assists Rev. Titus, was kind enough to provide me with a PDF copy of the _*New Burmese Bible.*_ I have printed thirty copies and hope to distribute them to faithful pastors laboring with Burmese immigrant congregations here in the United States. I have contacts in such congregations in Battle Creek, Fort Wayne, Indianapolis, and Fort Worth. If you know of a faithful Burmese language congregation here in the States, please let me know.


----------



## arapahoepark (Oct 18, 2021)

Awesome! Is there a donation page? Are needs fully met? Please ask!


----------



## yeutter (Oct 18, 2021)

arapahoepark said:


> Awesome! Is there a donation page? Are needs fully met? Please ask!


No, no donation page. 

We are printing these New Burmese Bibles [NBB] out on paper, which is a little expensive, because we suspect that people who receive them are more likely to use them, than giving them out in other formats. Giving thumb drives out, with the NBB translation in PDF format, may be more convenient but it is not clear that they ever look at it again after they receive it. We hope that they will make greater use of the hardback copies, than the thumb drives.

My wife and I have taken this on as a project because we think their is a need among Burmese speaking Christians in the diaspora to have a more precise faithful translation, than what they have in Judson's translation. We hope the demand overwhelms our ability to meet the need it. We will worry about that when, and if, that time comes. 

A comparatively large Burmese Christian diaspora, exists in Battle Creek which is why I reached out to Hope Protestant Reformed Church and suggested that the translation Pastor Titus did would be of value here, as well as in Burma. 

The Mission Committee of Hope Protestant Reformed Church has made contact with the Trinitarian Bible Society [TBS] and hope to have them take up this project. The Trinitarian Bible Society has an independent contact completing an analysis of the New Testament for us but given various conditions in Myanmar, they don’t think this will be completed till near the end of the year. TBS has a relatively onerous checklist that they put new translations through, including back translating. This provides key checkpoints for TBS to examine the translation and it is helpful for them, as their Greek and linguistic consultants review the translation.


----------

